# The Village of Lost Souls - psychological horror



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

This (link in signature below) is my debut novel. Here's the blurb:

John Andrews is five years old when he watches his brother fight the fearsome Mahoneys on a patch of wasteground in Newcastle in pre-war England. It is a battle that will reverberate down the years. He is nine when World War II arrives and tears his family apart. He is seventeen when his mother flees the North-east and her despair. He accompanies her to the other end of England, to Cornwall. To the village.

It is in the village that John meets his first love, but joy is overshadowed by a rapidly-increasing series of events that has no business occurring in a rational world. As these events spiral out of control, John has to battle to save what remains of his family, his first love and his very sanity. Not to mention his life.

The Village of Lost Souls is hungry to claim more...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sam --------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Unless I have something specific to pass on, I thought I'd post excerpts of The Village of Lost Souls here, rather than prattle on about it. This should be more interesting to anyone stumbling in here and I'm not very good at prattling. So I'll post some random samples, starting with:

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's another random sample (slightly censored for language):

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, the Village received its first review. It took me completely by surprise (jumping-in-the-air-and-whooping surprise) as I didn't think anyone was reading it. The review can be seen here: http://www.amazon.com/The-Village-Lost-Souls-ebook/dp/B00AQNWSWE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357844720&sr=8-2&keywords=sam+kates

Here's a little snippet:

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Another random sample;

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

And another:

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

And another:

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

The Village just received its second lovely review. Here: http://www.amazon.com/review/R1YWBPVDE12QAQ/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00AQNWSWE&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text

A snippet:

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Time for another snippet:

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Horror with love and loss and growing up...


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

The Village has picked up a few more reviews, all positive. Of course, it could always use more...


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

This week I signed a contract with a publisher for the publication of _The Village_. (Still sinking in that I'm about to become a _published_ author, rather than a self-published one.) This will likely result in a revamp of the cover; unsure yet whether they'll require any other changes. Exciting times...


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Another brief sample:

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Couple of samples from the most recent Amazon reviews...

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, despite a smattering of good reviews, The Village is sinking into obscurity under the weight of competition and the incompetence of its author at self-promotion. Hopefully, the publishers will do a little better when they take over...


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Autumn price reduction (a Fall fall?): for a limited time, until Halloween, the ghostly novel The Village of Lost Souls is available at £0.77/$0.99.

All honest reviews welcome.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Just under two weeks to go, then _The Village_ reverts to its previous price of $2.99. In December, it will be taken over by my publishers, which will mean a new cover and new price. The next two weeks are probably the last chance to pick it up for less than a dollar.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Last day of the sale. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Publication of _The Village of Lost Souls_ has now been taken over by Smithcraft Press. It has a snazzy new cover and is available in paperback. If you like your horror more psychological than gory, this could be for you.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Crikey! More than three years since I posted to this thread. How good at marketing am I?

I have a number of new works out since this was published, but I'll always have a fondness for this my first novel.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Horror, yes, but also a tale about families, growing up, falling in love, and loss.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

When they have unfinished business, the dead don't always stay dead...


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Set before, during and after World War II, this is a novel about growing up and families and losing loved ones. It's also about the power of brotherly love.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

If you like your horror more unsettling than gory, this might be for you.


----------

